# Any Advice on helping Implanting please?



## Lane Kent (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi

I've been reading these boards for some time however only took the plunge to join this week.

My husband and I are both 39.  I have PCOS and my husband has low count.  We have been under Derriford Hospital for nearly four years.  I've always had my condition, since 14 years and various hospitals diagnosed it.  However Ocean Suite took some convincing that I had it and only recently acknowledged it was the case.  We were referred to the Ocean Suite originally when we moved to the area because of me.  However they ended up investigating and discovering my husband's problems.

Last year we had 4 IUI's and one ICI and as you can imagine they were all negativbe.  

On 6th Feb I had a prostap injection and on the 24th Feb I started daily injections of Puregon.  

I was slow stimulating however they managed to collect eggs yesterday and did ICSI.  Received a phone call this morning to say there are embryos and they will do embryo transfer on Monday.  My husband are completely awestrcuk and walking around on Cloud 9.  We thought it was totally impossible and it would never happen, especially as they couldn't get to the right ovary yesterday and that was the one that showed the best results all the way through.  However I realise we now have the hurdle of implantation to overcome.

It has taken me a long time to get to my question, however please please is there any dos and don't's to increase the chances of implantation.  It is scary having got this far, to know that implantation is a key thing and all our hopes could be dashes with just one testing stick.

Anyway sorry for my babble and thank for any comments you can give.  My husband wants to wrap me up in cotton wall.


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

HI & Welcome  

  First CONGRATULATIONS on getting this far  

  If you do a search on here there are plenty of tips on helping implantation but I am not sure if they work or not to be honest, you should defiantly rest in the first week
  but in the second as long as you don't do any heavy lifting you can carry on as normal ( within reason ! ) Keep your tummy warm but not hot, they say if you keep your feet warm
  in keeps your womb warm so to wear socks when you go to bed etc... if you go to the 2ww section & look at the top of the page there are lots of tips for the 2ww.

  LOADS of luck for tomorrow & your 2ww.

    Love Katy. xxx


----------



## Lane Kent (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Katy

Thank you so much for your reply.  Much appreciated.

It probably was a dumb question on my part, however we are just so blown away to get this far that I just want to do everything right.

We had 2 Embryos put back in and now we are in the 2ww and I am up and down on how I feel.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lane Kent (Mar 4, 2010)

The two week wait is driving my husband and I nuts as I am sure it does with everyone.  Had 2 embryos transferred on the 12th March at the Ocean Suite in Plymouth.  This is our first IUI/ICSI.  I have been in so much pain and had stabbing pains mainly on the left but also on the right.  I've also had bad constipation.  Last Friday the hospital told me that my ovaries were so swollen that they were probably putting pressure on my nerves.  Also I thought some of my discomfort was down to trapped wind.  

The general pains started to ease off last weekend but the stabbing pains have continued on and off.  Also the constipation pain is still bad particularly when I go to the bathroom and about 30 minutes after.

My breasts are tingling and getting darker and the nausea is growing, but this is probably due to the progesterone and oestrogen suppliments I'm taking.

The hospital want me to test 16 days post transfer, which is 31st March.  Had 10,000 units of pregnyl at 8pm on 10th March which they say will remain in your system up to 14 days and not to test before.  Have to confess I tested this morning 14 days and 15 hours after that injection with a Superdrug test and was expecting to see a negative to show HCG was out of my system, however instead I got a strong positive?  Is this down to the Pregnyl injection now 15 days ago, something(s) have implanted or a combination between the two?  Surely if it was just down to the injection, after nearly 15 days it should of been gone or very faint?

I know I can't be sure until the 31st March and I am still expecting it to be negative.  However I would like to think we managed to get something to implant.  We never expected to get this far and it would give us hope to try again even if the final test is negative?  Does that make sense?  If I had waited until next week and the test was negative, we would never of known if any implantation took place or not if it was negative.  I guess we still possibly don't?  Forgive my rambling.


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds to me as though you may be pregnant my dear  have got everything crossed for 31st 


2babies x


----------



## snoopcos (Aug 30, 2006)

Good luck for 31st    it sounds quite promising


----------



## Lane Kent (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you both of you we need it as the embies weren't that great.  Both slightly fragnented and one an even 5 cell and the other an even 6 cell that changed over the hour of arrival for transfer to when they actually went in.   In fact if I hadn't asked for pictures (as it may be my only chance at being a mummy) they would of discarded one of them and put one of the others we had in.  However when they went back to do the photos they saw that these two were still developing and had done so since the embryologist came to work that morning.  We had to discard the other two embies we had so have none frozen and they hadn't been able to get to the right ovary due to a blood vessel where all the best follicles had been.

Here's hoping that AF doesn't come before 31st although I don't feel PMS/PMT at the moment touch wood.  Just now panicked that the superdrug tests are too sensitive and the Pregnyl was not quite out of the system.  Oh well have to see.

Good luck to everyone on here.


----------



## Lane Kent (Mar 4, 2010)

Despite telling myself I wouldn't test again until the day they wanted (31st).  Husband came home this afternoon and said he needed to know once and for all whether the super sensitive Superdrug test on Thursday had been accurate or whether it was picking up the final traces of Pregnyl (even though we knew it should of gone).  I was a bit reluctant as my Pee was very diluted (TMI sorry)

I used a Clear Blue Digital and within a minute it came back with "Pregnant" and a little while later 1-2 weeks.  I'm in shock, I can't quite believe it, perhaps I won't until there is a hearbeat who knows.  At least we know we did get pregnant though, whatever happens on the 31st.  It was 18 days and 20 hours since the pregnyl, 17 days since egg collection and 14dp3dt.  So no mistaking this test.

Anyone know how accurate those conception indicators are?  Surely it should say 2-3 weeks by now?  Or could that be the diluted pee?  I suppose it depends when implantation took place?

I know it is a bit early but been feeling increasingly nauseas for a few days now and been slightly sick every day since Wednesday except Friday.

Please stay Embies please stay.

All the best everyone.


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Congratulations  

 It def depends on when implantation takes place. Miles implanted early & was born a week early.

 Good luck with your scan    

 Love Katy. xxxxx


----------



## sheps (Mar 11, 2008)

Congratulations Lane Kent, you are preggers! 

Good luck with the scan.

Tracy
x


----------

